# Traveling to Italy....



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

i am gonna be studying abroad in Italy for 3 months next fall, from September 5 to December 9th and I was curious if any of you knew of any leagues or particular cities i should hit up for some basketball action....i know i am gonna get very deprived of bball so i was hoping this would be a great opportunity to check out a euro/italian league play

i am gonna be staying in Paderno Del Grappa in the Venneto region, i am about 40 miles north of Venice....one town that i thought i recognized in terms of possibly having a bball team was near by city called Treviso, am i correct???

anyways, any thoughts or suggestions will help, thanks


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Treviso is the nearest town with a decent team as you found out so you'll have the chance to watch euroleague as well as Italian league games of Benneton Treviso 
Italian league starts somewhere in the middle of October I think, while euroleague starts in the begining of november...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

riehldeal said:


> i am gonna be studying abroad in Italy for 3 months next fall, from September 5 to December 9th and I was curious if any of you knew of any leagues or particular cities i should hit up for some basketball action....i know i am gonna get very deprived of bball so i was hoping this would be a great opportunity to check out a euro/italian league play
> 
> i am gonna be staying in Paderno Del Grappa in the Venneto region, i am about 40 miles north of Venice....one town that i thought i recognized in terms of possibly having a bball team was near by city called Treviso, am i correct???
> 
> anyways, any thoughts or suggestions will help, thanks


Send a PM to Community Moderator BizzyRipsta. She just got back from a semester in Italy, and can probably give you pointers on all sorts of stuff.

I don't recall her mentioning anything about Euro hoops specifically, but I'm sure there's plenty of info in general she can share.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

i stayed in rome for 4 months last year. i didn't really ha\/e access to any media but feel free to pm me if you ha\/e any questions.


----------



## P2TheTruth34 (May 25, 2003)

kind of off topic but my boy former umass guard monte mack plays or played in Italy, anyone know where hes at now?


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

P2TheTruth34 said:


> kind of off topic but my boy former umass guard monte mack plays or played in Italy, anyone know where hes at now?


Monty Mack is one of the scoring stars of the italian Lega2 (2nd division) of the last 2-3 years.

Now he plays for Pepsi Caserta


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

About the topic: in Italy there is the 2nd best basketball league of Europe few after Spain's ACB, and in Treviso (located 2 steps from Paderno) you can see Benetton Treviso, one of the best italian and european teams.

And, of course, in Treviso you can see the other big italian teams play vs. Benetton.

Anyway you will be not far from other "basketball-cities" like Bologna, Udine, Pesaro or Milan (all 2-4 driving hours).

Speaking of NBA prospects, for Treviso plays the PF Andrea Bargnani, one of our best youngs.

Ciao


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

thank you all very much for your help....i will definitely see a few games inn Treviso for sure

does anyone know when their schedule for next year will be announced?????????

thxs in advance


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

riehldeal said:


> thank you all very much for your help....i will definitely see a few games inn Treviso for sure
> 
> does anyone know when their schedule for next year will be announced?????????
> 
> thxs in advance


The italian A1 league starts usually in the last week of september or the first of october (schedule appears in august)

Euroleague starts in the first week of november.

Gretz


----------

